# Robert Downey Jr. als Ion Man: "Ich möchte gehen, bevor es peinlich wird"



## ChristopherScholz (4. Juli 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Robert Downey Jr. als Ion Man: "Ich möchte gehen, bevor es peinlich wird"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Robert Downey Jr. als Ion Man: "Ich möchte gehen, bevor es peinlich wird"*


----------



## Rabowke (4. Juli 2017)

Ich finde der Herr Stark ... äh ... Downey macht alles richtig! 

Der letzte reine Iron Man, also der dritte Teil, war schon ziemlich schlecht ... die anderen Filme wo er im Team mitgewirkt hat, waren absolut in Ordnung!


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. Juli 2017)

Wenn Robert Downey Jr. geht, kann ja sein deutscher Zwillingsbruder Jan-Josef Liefers übernehmen. 

Im Ernst, Downey war/ist als Iron Man schon eine ziemliche Idealbesetzung. Er wird ziemlich große Fußstapfen hinterlassen. Die Marvel-Filme sind für mich immer dann am besten, wenn Iron Man mit am Start ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (4. Juli 2017)

Selbst ich als Marvel-Fan bin langsam etwas übersättigt, was Iron Man angeht. Irgendwann einen Strich zu machen, wäre gut. Zumal es noch genug andere Figuren im Comicuniversum gibt, die man präsentieren kann. Von einer Umbesetzung würde ich jedenfalls gar nichts halten, auch wenn jemand wie Jeffrey Dean Morgan ganz gut passen würde.


----------



## Worrel (4. Juli 2017)

> ... darüber hinaus kündigte MCU-Mastermind Kevin Feige bereits an, dass die beiden letzen Avengers-Filme das Finale und damit das Ende für das bisher bekannte Marvel Cinematic Universe bedeuten könnten.


Würde Sinn machen: Wenn die Geschichte um Thanos und den Infinity Handschuh zu Ende erzählt ist (auf die die bisherigen MCU Filme ja alle hinauslaufen), würde sich ja die Frage stellen, was man denn jetzt als nächste große Geschichte erzählen will. Sicher, ein paar Nachklapps kann man ja durchaus noch hinlegen, aber da gibt es ja auch das Problem mit den Schauspielern, die eben a) auch nicht jünger werden (Samuel L. Jackson wird zB am Ende 70 sein) und b) durchaus auch eine Filmkarriere neben dem MCU haben (wollen).

Im Großen und Ganzen können die Macher schon recht stolz sein, über diesen Zeitraum und so viele Filme hinüber ein (fast) gleichbleibendes Ensemble gehabt zu haben. 24 Filme(!) werden das dann ja laut bisheriger Planung sein. 
Also eine Eikositetralogie(?) oä.


----------



## sniperisa (4. Juli 2017)

In der Überschrift auf der Hauptseite steht "Ion Man". Dachte schon es gibt schon wieder einen neuen Superhelden


----------



## Honigpumpe (4. Juli 2017)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Selbst ich als Marvel-Fan bin langsam etwas übersättigt, was Iron Man angeht. Irgendwann einen Strich zu machen, wäre gut. Zumal es noch genug andere Figuren im Comicuniversum gibt, die man präsentieren kann. Von einer Umbesetzung würde ich jedenfalls gar nichts halten, auch wenn jemand wie Jeffrey Dean Morgan ganz gut passen würde.



Der ist ja nun auch schon 51. Da wird wohl, wenn, eher ein Generationenwechsel kommen. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es neue Comics. Mit einem schwarzen Mädchen. 

So reagiert Robert Downey Jr. auf ein 15 Jahre altes Mädchen als neuen Iron Man - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de


----------



## Wutruus (5. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Der ist ja nun auch schon 51. Da wird wohl, wenn, eher ein Generationenwechsel kommen. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es neue Comics. Mit einem schwarzen Mädchen.



Dann müssen aber auch Spiderman und Thor demnächst ausgetauscht werden^^ Bin mal gespannt, ob die sich da heranwagen.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juli 2017)

Wutruus schrieb:


> Dann müssen aber auch S*piderman* und Thor demnächst ausgetauscht werden^^ Bin mal gespannt, ob die sich da heranwagen.



schon wieder?  der wurde in den letzten 15 Jahren doch schon von 3 verschiedenen Schauspielern verkörpert (einmal bei der Trilogie, dann beim Amazing-Reboot und jetzt bei Homecoming)


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juli 2017)

Hollywood könnte den ganzen Superheldenschwurbel auch mal für ne Weile komplett aussetzenund wieder frische Geschichten bringen.

Innnovative Formate gibts leider fast nur noch im TV aber nicht im Kino. Dort wird Altbkanntes immer nur wieder neu aufgewärmt.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juli 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hollywood könnte den ganzen Superheldenschwurbel auch mal für ne Weile komplett aussetzenund wieder frische Geschichten bringen.
> Innnovative Formate gibts leider fast nur noch im TV aber nicht im Kino. Dort wird Altbkanntes immer nur wieder neu aufgewärmt.


Nö ... ich fühle mich immer noch gut unterhalten und bei den Marvelfilmen möchte ich nun wirklich langsam ein Treffen der Helden sehen und die Story rund um die infinity-stones erleben.

Also man kann ja von Marvel halten was man möchte, aber Altbekanntes nur aufwärmen trifft hier mal überhaupt nicht zu.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Der ist ja nun auch schon 51. Da wird wohl, wenn, eher ein Generationenwechsel kommen. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es neue Comics. Mit einem schwarzen Mädchen.



"Iron*man*" soll jetzt ... ein schwarzes Mädchen werden ...?! Mit einer Frisur, die man beim besten WIllen nicht in den Ironman Anzug bekommt? oh, und btw: Haben die nicht noch vergessen, eine Lesbe aus der zu machen, damit der Charakter so *gar nichts mehr *mit Ironman zu tun hat?

Was kommt als Nächstes? Thor hat keinen Hammer mehr, sondern eine Säge, die auch MP3s abspielen kann? Außerdem ist er kein göttliches Wesen mehr, sondern ein transsexueller Buchhalter aus Castrop-Rauxel. Captain America ist jetzt nur noch Captain WestCoast, weil er sich von Trump, dem Verräter an den amerikanischen Idealen, distanziert hat, und er hat auch kein Schild mehr, sondern einen riesigen Fidget Spinner (Werbeeinnahmen!!!). Außerdem ist der jetzt schwul und treibt es mit dem Hulk, weil dieser sich nur noch durch die Begattung durch Cap in den Hulk verwandeln kann, was natürlich oft geschieht, da man oft den Hulk braucht. Hui, was für fantastische Möglichkeiten für anzügliche Witze und lustige RomCom Einlagen! Nick Fury wird ab sofort von Justin Bieber dargestellt, ohne daß das irgendwie inUniverse erklärt wird. Und Hawkeye wird jetzt ebenso erklärungslos von Chris Pratt gespielt. In einer Begegnung seiner beiden Charaktere wird dann aber doch noch im Dialog lustig darauf angespielt. Ach ja, fast vergessen, Ant-Man ist jetzt Schimpansen-Man und kann sich nur noch auf die Größe eines Schimpansen verkleinern. Hui, was für ein Spaß!


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Würde Sinn machen: Wenn die Geschichte um Thanos und den Infinity Handschuh zu Ende erzählt ist (auf die die bisherigen MCU Filme ja alle hinauslaufen), würde sich ja die Frage stellen, was man denn jetzt als nächste große Geschichte erzählen will. Sicher, ein paar Nachklapps kann man ja durchaus noch hinlegen, aber da gibt es ja auch das Problem mit den Schauspielern, die eben a) auch nicht jünger werden (Samuel L. Jackson wird zB am Ende 70 sein) und b) durchaus auch eine Filmkarriere neben dem MCU haben (wollen).



naja, man könnte es halt so machen wie in den Comics 
Also ein neuen Ark aufmachen oder einen anderen die Rolle vom Superhelden übernehmen lassen, wie so z.B. Nite Owl II in Watchmen



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hollywood könnte den ganzen Superheldenschwurbel auch mal für ne Weile komplett aussetzenund wieder frische Geschichten bringen.
> 
> Innnovative Formate gibts leider fast nur noch im TV aber nicht im Kino. Dort wird Altbkanntes immer nur wieder neu aufgewärmt.



Problem ist nur: die Dummen Kinogänger schauen es nicht, siehe die Aktuelle Situation wo Transformers wieder ganz oben steht und Mies wie immer ist und so alle anderen Filme abstinken


----------



## BitByter (5. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Iron*man*" soll jetzt ... ein schwarzes Mädchen werden ...?! Mit einer Frisur, die man beim besten WIllen nicht in den Ironman Anzug bekommt? oh, und btw: Haben die nicht noch vergessen, eine Lesbe aus der zu machen, damit der Charakter so *gar nichts mehr *mit Ironman zu tun hat?
> 
> Was kommt als Nächstes? Thor hat keinen Hammer mehr, sondern eine Säge, die auch MP3s abspielen kann? Außerdem ist er kein göttliches Wesen mehr, sondern ein transsexueller Buchhalter aus Castrop-Rauxel. Captain America ist jetzt nur noch Captain WestCoast, weil er sich von Trump, dem Verräter an den amerikanischen Idealen, distanziert hat, und er hat auch kein Schild mehr, sondern einen riesigen Fidget Spinner (Werbeeinnahmen!!!). Außerdem ist der jetzt schwul und treibt es mit dem Hulk, weil dieser sich nur noch durch die Begattung durch Cap in den Hulk verwandeln kann, was natürlich oft geschieht, da man oft den Hulk braucht. Hui, was für fantastische Möglichkeiten für anzügliche Witze und lustige RomCom Einlagen! Nick Fury wird ab sofort von Justin Bieber dargestellt, ohne daß das irgendwie inUniverse erklärt wird. Und Hawkeye wird jetzt ebenso erklärungslos von Chris Pratt gespielt. In einer Begegnung seiner beiden Charaktere wird dann aber doch noch im Dialog lustig darauf angespielt. Ach ja, fast vergessen, Ant-Man ist jetzt Schimpansen-Man und kann sich nur noch auf die Größe eines Schimpansen verkleinern. Hui, was für ein Spaß!



der aktuelle thor ist eine frau.


----------



## Celerex (5. Juli 2017)

Robert Downey jr. gehört zu meinen Lieblingsschauspielern, auch abseits der Iron Man Serie. Ich kenne auf Anhieb keinen Film, für den er sich aufgrund seiner Darbietung schämen müsste.  Von dem her ist mir das ganz recht, dass er geht, sobald es peinlich wird.
Iron Man 2 und 3 waren zwar im Vergleich zum ersten Teil jetzt auch keine Überflieger, aber trotzdem noch solide. Einen vierten Teil bräuchte ich aber nicht mehr unbedingt. Mal sehen, wie er sich im neuen Spiderman macht, aber ich würde ihn mal wieder gerne in einem anderen (nicht Superhelden) Film sehen.


----------



## rldml (5. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was kommt als Nächstes? Thor hat keinen Hammer mehr, sondern eine Säge, die auch MP3s abspielen kann? Außerdem ist er kein göttliches Wesen mehr, sondern ein transsexueller Buchhalter aus Castrop-Rauxel. Captain America ist jetzt nur noch Captain WestCoast, weil er sich von Trump, dem Verräter an den amerikanischen Idealen, distanziert hat, und er hat auch kein Schild mehr, sondern einen riesigen Fidget Spinner (Werbeeinnahmen!!!). Außerdem ist der jetzt schwul und treibt es mit dem Hulk, weil dieser sich nur noch durch die Begattung durch Cap in den Hulk verwandeln kann, was natürlich oft geschieht, da man oft den Hulk braucht. Hui, was für fantastische Möglichkeiten für anzügliche Witze und lustige RomCom Einlagen! Nick Fury wird ab sofort von Justin Bieber dargestellt, ohne daß das irgendwie inUniverse erklärt wird. Und Hawkeye wird jetzt ebenso erklärungslos von Chris Pratt gespielt. In einer Begegnung seiner beiden Charaktere wird dann aber doch noch im Dialog lustig darauf angespielt. Ach ja, fast vergessen, Ant-Man ist jetzt Schimpansen-Man und kann sich nur noch auf die Größe eines Schimpansen verkleinern. Hui, was für ein Spaß!



*stillbetterlovestorythantwilight*

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Juli 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Problem ist nur: die Dummen Kinogänger schauen es nicht, siehe die Aktuelle Situation wo Transformers wieder ganz oben steht und Mies wie immer ist und so alle anderen Filme abstinken



Der dumme Kinogänger ist halt schlau. Ich schaue auch nur epische Brachial-Action mit Eyecandy pur im Kino. Dafür lohnt sich das noch einigermaßen. Alle normalen Filme kann ich auch auf dem TV schauen.


----------



## Gast201803192 (5. Juli 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Der dumme Kinogänger ist halt schlau. Ich schaue auch nur epische Brachial-Action mit Eyecandy pur im Kino. Dafür lohnt sich das noch einigermaßen. Alle normalen Filme kann ich auch auf dem TV schauen.


Zumal die Eintrittspreise zu saftig sind für das nächste Frauendrama das in der ewig gleichen schnulze endet.
Ich verstehe aber allgemein nicht das alle nun angeblich so super gebildet tun und Filme verteufeln die unterhalten sollen.nein es muss eine komplexe Handlung mitv300charaktören erzählt werden aber im gehobenen sprachstil und möglichst alles im Barock. 

In den 80er und 90er ist man ohne so ein Quatsch von sich zu geben in den Sommer Blockbuster gerannt und hat sich ein Schnitzel gefreut wenn Schwarzenegger hirnlos 30 muskelbepackte ohne Text kalt gemacht hat.

Ich glaube sogar das Serien schuld an dieser Entwicklung sind die eine 1std Handlung auf 30episoden strecken

Gesendet von meinem SM-T580 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (5. Juli 2017)

Das ist ein großes Problem bei Erzählfilmen, sie müssen Charaktervorstellung und -Entwicklung als auch Handlung in 90 Minuten bis zwei Stunden quetschen, während moderne Serien sich da viel mehr Zeit lassen können und man Charaktere dadurch erheblich besser kennenlernen kann. 

Deswegen bin ich auch großer Fan der koreanischen TV Serien, da hast du halt 16 bis 24 eine Stunde lange Episoden, die eine abgeschlossene Geschichte erzählen. Klar, teilweise gibt es da auch mal die eine oder andere Länge, im großen und ganzen bin ich aber stärker involviert als ich es eben bei einem Spielfilm kann.


----------



## Worrel (5. Juli 2017)

BitByter schrieb:


> der aktuelle thor ist eine frau.


In den Comics. Im Gegensatz zu dem Film macht das *da *auch Sinn:

Comic:
Donald Blake findet in einer Höhle in Norwegen einen Stock. Als er diesen gegen einen Felsen schlägt, verwandelt sich der Stock in Mjölnir, der die Inschrift _"Wer diesen Hammer hält, soll - sofern er würdig ist - die Macht von Thor erhalten" _trägt (sinngemäß). *Dadurch wird er zu Thor*. Dort ist also derjenige "Thor", der den Hammer trägt. Und daher kann man den Träger jederzeit austauschen.

Film: 
Thor, Odin, Loki etc sind mächtige Außerirdische. Odins Sohn heißt "Thor", bevor auch nur ansatzweise der Hammer vorkommt. Daher heißt dort *der Charakter *Thor, der Hammer Mjölnir und letzterer verleiht seinem Träger besondere Kräfte.
Hier ist "Thor" der eine Sohn Odins. Völlig egal, ob er einen Hammer hat oder nicht oder ob gerade jemand anders viel würdiger ist. Er wird immer "Thor" bleiben.


Davon abgesehen finde ich derartige Änderungen schwachsinnig. Dann sollen sie doch "Iron Babe" oder "Freya" daraus machen, genauso wie bei "Supergirl" oder "Batgirl"


----------



## BitByter (5. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> In den Comics. Im Gegensatz zu dem Film macht das *da *auch Sinn:
> 
> Comic:
> Donald Blake findet in einer Höhle in Norwegen einen Stock. Als er diesen gegen einen Felsen schlägt, verwandelt sich der Stock in Mjölnir, der die Inschrift _"Wer diesen Hammer hält, soll - sofern er würdig ist - die Macht von Thor erhalten" _trägt (sinngemäß). *Dadurch wird er zu Thor*. Dort ist also derjenige "Thor", der den Hammer trägt. Und daher kann man den Träger jederzeit austauschen.
> ...



ich nehme an, dass du nicht auf aktuellem US stand bist? denn riri ersetzt iron man nicht einfach nur. sie ist selber eine extrem hochbegabte wissenschaftlerin, die ihren eigenen anzug entworfen hat und  nennt sich selbst ironheart. sie bekommt zwar seine serie (invincible iron man), hat aber einen ebenso plausiblen hintergrund und nicht den gleichen namen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (5. Juli 2017)

BitByter schrieb:


> ich nehme an, dass du nicht auf aktuellem US stand bist? denn riri ersetzt iron man nicht einfach nur. sie ist selber eine extrem hochbegabte wissenschaftlerin, die ihren eigenen anzug entworfen hat und  nennt sich selbst ironheart. sie bekommt zwar seine serie (invincible iron man), hat aber einen ebenso plausiblen hintergrund und nicht den gleichen namen.



Bleibt aber doch noch die Frage, wie Ironheart ihren hübschen Afro in den Helm bekommt. Und, wichtiger noch, wie sie den Afro wieder makellos aus dem Helm bekommt. Aber vielleicht findet sich noch ein Entwurf für einen bionischen, bidirektionalen Dauerwellentransformator in Tony Starks Schubladen. Bei Marvel ist schließlich alles möglich ...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. Juli 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Bleibt aber doch noch die Frage, wie Ironheart ihren hübschen Afro in den Helm bekommt. Und, wichtiger noch, wie sie den Afro wieder makellos aus dem Helm bekommt. Aber vielleicht findet sich noch ein Entwurf für einen bionischen, bidirektionalen Dauerwellentransformator in Tony Starks Schubladen. Bei Marvel ist schließlich alles möglich ...



Ein Afro besteht nicht aus Beton


----------



## MrFob (5. Juli 2017)

sniperisa schrieb:


> In der Überschrift auf der Hauptseite steht "Ion Man". Dachte schon es gibt schon wieder einen neuen Superhelden



Ich dachte genau das gleiche. Wobei Ion Man ganz cool sein koennte. Er haette die superkraft total langsam aber dafuer extrem lange im All zu beschleunigen (wobei dann ein blaues Licht aus seinem Hintern austritt). 

Was Iron Man angeht, den ersten Iron Man fand ich war der einzige Marvel Film, den man halbwegs anschauen konnte. Ab da ging es dann steil bergab (halt, Guardians of the Galaxy war zumindest noch ziemlich lustig). Insofern wird es langsam Zeit, dass nicht nur RDj mit dem Schrott aufhoert sondern vielleicht auch mal Marvel/Paramount.


----------



## Odin333 (5. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte furchtbar gerne Rescue und den  Mark 1616 gesehen.
Das scheint aber aktuell leider nur Wunschdenkrn zu sein.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> aber Altbekanntes nur aufwärmen trifft hier mal überhaupt nicht zu.


Seltsam, und ich dachte, das würde alles auf teils uralten Comicheften basieren...



Enisra schrieb:


> Problem ist nur: die Dummen Kinogänger schauen es nicht, siehe die Aktuelle Situation wo Transformers wieder ganz oben steht und Mies wie immer ist und so alle anderen Filme abstinken


Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was du damit meinst? Was genau kucken die dummen Kinogänger nicht? Innovative, gute Geschichten? Die müsste es ja erst mal geben. Und damit meine ich nicht Independent-Kino mit B-Budget, sondern schon Blockbuster mit ähnlich großen "production values". Mittlerweile wird ja gefühlt >50% des jährlichen Budgets für eben diese Blockbuster bei den großen Studios für Superheldenfilme verpulvert. Und Transfomers geht ja letztlich auch stark in die Richtung, da ist der Superheld eben ein Auto (klingt doof, ist aber so)... 


Was mich persönlich auch ziemlich traurig macht, ist die mittlerweile fast vollständige Abstinenz von klassischen "realistischen"Thrillern (und Action-Streifen), in denen auch die A-Liste der Hollywood-Schauspieler mitwirken. Seit den 1990er und den frühen 2000er Jahren ist das Genre mit ein paar wenigen Ausnahmen praktisch tot. Heute wollen die Leute wohl nur noch absolutes Nerd-Zeugs sehen - oder aber die Sachen, die man üblicherweise  das "Frauenfilme" bezeichnet, also Melo-Dramen etc.


----------



## Batze (6. Juli 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hollywood könnte den ganzen Superheldenschwurbel auch mal für ne Weile komplett aussetzenund wieder frische Geschichten bringen.
> 
> Innnovative Formate gibts leider fast nur noch im TV aber nicht im Kino. *Dort wird Altbkanntes immer nur wieder neu aufgewärmt.*


Die Parallelen zur Games Branche sind erschreckend.  Woran das wohl liegt?


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2017)

BitByter schrieb:


> ich nehme an, dass du nicht auf aktuellem US stand bist?


Ähm, nö, _sooo _sehr interessiert mich das nicht. Mir reicht es schon , wenn ich den Filmen folgen kann. 



> denn riri ersetzt iron man nicht einfach nur. sie ist selber eine extrem hochbegabte wissenschaftlerin, die ihren eigenen anzug entworfen hat und  nennt sich selbst ironheart. sie bekommt zwar seine serie (invincible iron man), hat aber einen ebenso plausiblen hintergrund und nicht den gleichen namen.


Das klingt in dem verlinkten Artikel aber anders:
_Die 15 Jahre alte Studentin afroamerikanischer Abstammung wird also nicht zu „Iron Woman“, sondern ist weiter als „Iron Man“ aktiv und die Comic-Reihe wird weiterhin so heißen._​


----------



## Asuramaru (6. Juli 2017)

Da isn Fehler drin



> Mit dem neuen Streifen Spider-Man: Homecoming wird Robert Downey Jr. nun schon in sieben Filmen den exzentrischen *Millionär* und das Genie Tony Stark gespielt haben.



Tony Stark ist Milliadär,der könnte sich als Millionär nichtmal die Farbe für den Anzug leisten .


----------



## Celerex (6. Juli 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Was Iron Man angeht, den ersten Iron Man fand ich war der einzige Marvel Film, den man halbwegs anschauen konnte. Ab da ging es dann steil bergab (halt, Guardians of the Galaxy war zumindest noch ziemlich lustig). Insofern wird es langsam Zeit, dass nicht nur RDj mit dem Schrott aufhoert sondern vielleicht auch mal Marvel/Paramount.



Ich vermute, das Genre ist dann einfach mal nichts für dich. Marvel hat abseits von Iron Man sehr viele ziemlich gute (Action)Filme gemacht. Avengers, Captain America, Ant-Man, Dr. Strange, Deadpool sind die ersten, die mir da in den Sinn kommen.


----------



## BitByter (6. Juli 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, nö, _sooo _sehr interessiert mich das nicht. Mir reicht es schon , wenn ich den Filmen folgen kann.
> 
> 
> Das klingt in dem verlinkten Artikel aber anders:
> _Die 15 Jahre alte Studentin afroamerikanischer Abstammung wird also nicht zu „Iron Woman“, sondern ist weiter als „Iron Man“ aktiv und die Comic-Reihe wird weiterhin so heißen._​



das ist aber schlicht falsch. es ist so, dass riri beim bau ihres anzugs erst unterstützung von tony stark und später von einer KI entwickelt aus tony starks gehirn (und persönlöichkeit^^) erhält. mit letzterer diskutiert sie auch ihren namen. zu erst nimmt sie auch iron man, aber innerhalb eines issues wird sie zu ironheart und führt diesen namen weiter fort. richtig ist, dass die serie weiterhin "the invincible iron man" heißt, obwohl riri/ironheart die protagonistin ist. aber das hatte ich ja auch schon geschrieben.

nachzulesen ist das u.a. hier: Riri Williams (Earth-616) | Marvel Database | Fandom powered by Wikia


----------

